# HOLIDAYS



## Clouder (15/12/16)

Fellow vapers...

Just want to wish you all well for the Festive Season.

Those of you who are or will be traveling, please stay safe and don't drink and drive.

Those staying at home enjoy your stay, aint no place like home, remember!

And those working during this time, I feel your pain (in the same boat), goodluck!!!

Happy Festive Season for everyone and Merry Christmas........ I'm still short of a mod-gift for Christmas - wink wink... LOL

Enjoy guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## Quakes (15/12/16)

Clouder said:


> Those of you who are or will be traveling, please stay safe and don't drink and drive.


Also don't drip and drive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Clouder said:


> Fellow vapers...
> 
> Just want to wish you all well for the Festive Season.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Clouder
I will be around most of the time - so we can chat while the others are on the beach


----------



## Clouder (15/12/16)

Lol yeah @Silver! Haha

Sent from my VIE-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

I will be working through the season... So you can bet that I will be on here a lot!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/16)

Compliments of the season to you @Clouder, and good luck during the "silly season", be safe 

And to everyone else, don't be silly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

